# App asks to take picture but won't complete delivery



## AaronLowe

First day delivering with Uber today. Had to call Driver Support twice.

First time was because the app wanted a picture of the delivery. Hadn't even seen it ask me for that until I scrolled down to the bottom to select delivery complete. Told them I was unable to take a picture of customer holding delivery as it's against Uber policy to photograph customers. The customer had come out and I'd mistakenly given their order to them. Support told me to take a picture of the delivery on the floor in the future. There's nothing in the intro videos that mention this. Had to find out the hard way.

Second time, same issue but different. This time I did take a picture of the delivery but it still wouldn't allow me to complete the order. Had to phone Driver Support again and they cancelled the order. Asked them if this issue happens with every order and they suddenly got snappy. They never actually answered my question just told me it wouldn't happen again.

Got two notifications to complete surveys on my experience with Driver Support, but upon clicking the links there were no surveys to complete. Checked everywhere on the main page of the app and every option in the menu. Couldn't find it.

Hopefully this won't happen every delivery or I'll be spending half the day on the phone to Driver Support.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek

AaronLowe said:


> First day delivering with Uber today. Had to call Driver Support twice.
> 
> First time was because the app wanted a picture of the delivery. Hadn't even seen it ask me for that until I scrolled down to the bottom to select delivery complete. Told them I was unable to take a picture of customer holding delivery as it's against Uber policy to photograph customers. The customer had come out and I'd mistakenly given their order to them. Support told me to take a picture of the delivery on the floor in the future. There's nothing in the intro videos that mention this. Had to find out the hard way.
> 
> Second time, same issue but different. This time I did take a picture of the delivery but it still wouldn't allow me to complete the order. Had to phone Driver Support again and they cancelled the order. Asked them if this issue happens with every order and they suddenly got snappy. They never actually answered my question just told me it wouldn't happen again.
> 
> Got two notifications to complete surveys on my experience with Driver Support, but upon clicking the links there were no surveys to complete. Checked everywhere on the main page of the app and every option in the menu. Couldn't find it.
> 
> Hopefully this won't happen every delivery or I'll be spending half the day on the phone to Driver Support.


So on the second one they cancelled
you kept the food and still got paid?
You need to watch them they are very greasy 
and will screw you out of time/money
every chance they get....


----------



## AaronLowe

25rides7daysaweek said:


> So on the second one they cancelled
> you kept the food and still got paid?
> You need to watch them they are very greasy
> and will screw you out of time/money
> every chance they get....


Both orders I successfully delivered to the customer. Both had to be cancelled. Got paid for both.
Just want to know if there's any way to avoid this happening again.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint

AaronLowe said:


> First day delivering with Uber today. Had to call Driver Support twice.
> 
> First time was because the app wanted a picture of the delivery. Hadn't even seen it ask me for that until I scrolled down to the bottom to select delivery complete. Told them I was unable to take a picture of customer holding delivery as it's against Uber policy to photograph customers. The customer had come out and I'd mistakenly given their order to them. Support told me to take a picture of the delivery on the floor in the future. There's nothing in the intro videos that mention this. Had to find out the hard way.
> 
> Second time, same issue but different. This time I did take a picture of the delivery but it still wouldn't allow me to complete the order. Had to phone Driver Support again and they cancelled the order. Asked them if this issue happens with every order and they suddenly got snappy. They never actually answered my question just told me it wouldn't happen again.
> 
> Got two notifications to complete surveys on my experience with Driver Support, but upon clicking the links there were no surveys to complete. Checked everywhere on the main page of the app and every option in the menu. Couldn't find it.
> 
> Hopefully this won't happen every delivery or I'll be spending half the day on the phone to Driver Support.


In the take photo you have the skip option and you don’t have to take the photo.

Uber plays it games and if they ask you if you have the latest updated version of their trash app tell them you downloaded it today, so is there a new one every hour or what…

but

you have the option to skip photo and just hit deliver, well here in the States we do…


----------



## AaronLowe

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> In the take photo you have the skip option and you don’t have to take the photo.
> 
> Uber plays it games and if they ask you if you have the latest updated version of their trash app tell them you downloaded it today, so is there a new one every hour or what…
> 
> but
> 
> you have the option to skip photo and just hit deliver, well here in the States we do…


We don't seem to have that option in the UK. There's only one button - Take Picture, with a warning sign next to it like this: *⚠* [Take Picture]

If you click on the button it opens the phone's camera app. The Driver app does have the ability to put buttons on other apps so I'll keep an eye out for any skip button, but didn't see one this time. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Whosyourdaddy

Maybe the app thought you were delivering a plum lol


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint

Then close the taking picture part ( which you should have that option ) and you should be able to process forward if the skip part is not there.

I haven’t done a Eats in almost a month, so they could have changed it again but I know you use to be able to get out of picture mode with with a skip or x feature at the top of the app.

Also if the app is taking forever to verify the picture switch back and forth between airplane mode and it will cause the app to error and boot you from the verify part.

I know sound insane but over three thousand deliveries in two years just on Uber I had to learn how to trick the system many times…

As for phone support they are worthless except for making them cry…


----------



## AaronLowe

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> Then close the taking picture part ( which you should have that option ) and you should be able to process forward if the skip part is not there.
> 
> I haven’t done a Eats in almost a month, so they could have changed it again but I know you use to be able to get out of picture mode with with a skip or x feature at the top of the app.
> 
> Also if the app is taking forever to verify the picture switch back and forth between airplane mode and it will cause the app to error and boot you from the verify part.
> 
> I know sound insane but over three thousand deliveries in two years just on Uber I had to learn how to trick the system many times…
> 
> As for phone support they are worthless except for making them cry…


Will try all of these suggestions when I'm next online. But honestly, when I spoke to Support, they made it seem like it was mandatory. If I have to take a picture, so be it, but it shouldn't prevent the next order, especially after I've already picked it up from the restaurant.

It would be easier if the customer didn't open their door and just let me leave it like the instructions say, but customers are hungry and don't want to wait for a photo session. That second customer looked genuinely confused as to why I had to put his order on the floor and take a picture. It was awkward for both of us. I had to apologise for delaying his meal. Uber needs to warn customers that deliverers need to do this - that they have no choice. That way everyone's happy.

Uber says in the training videos that you're not allowed to take pictures of customers, so I had to ask the guy to stand away from his food.🤦‍♂️


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint

AaronLowe said:


> Will try all of these suggestions when I'm next online. But honestly, when I spoke to Support, they made it seem like it was mandatory. If I have to take a picture, so be it, but it shouldn't prevent the next order, especially after I've already picked it up from the restaurant.
> 
> It would be easier if the customer didn't open their door and just let me leave it like the instructions say, but customers are hungry and don't want to wait for a photo session. That second customer looked genuinely confused as to why I had to put his order on the floor and take a picture. It was awkward for both of us. I had to apologise for delaying his meal. Uber needs to warn customers that deliverers need to do this - that they have no choice. That way everyone's happy.
> 
> Uber says in the training videos that you're not allowed to take pictures of customers, so I had to ask the guy to stand away from his food.🤦‍♂️


Uber support has never driven nor have they encountered people opening the door.

Like I wrote I haven’t picked up for Uber in a month for their eats side but I do know you can get out of taking the picture.

Here in the States you might be in some remote area where the signal is weak, so taking the picture isn’t possible so the next option is just complete the order without the image which I have done many times and I have never been booted for it.

Finally, the App is horrible and send you in the wrong direction the majority of the time and has glitches like crazy, so Uber Support has no clue but do me a favor and come back in a month and let us know how it goes and know Uber doesn’t check the pictures and all you have to do is take a picture of the house number to show you were there if you truly want to cover yourself…


----------



## AaronLowe

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> Uber support has never driven nor have they encountered people opening the door.
> 
> Like I wrote I haven’t picked up for Uber in a month for their eats side but I do know you can get out of taking the picture.
> 
> Here in the States you might be in some remote area where the signal is weak, so taking the picture isn’t possible so the next option is just complete the order without the image which I have done many times and I have never been booted for it.
> 
> Finally, the App is horrible and send you in the wrong direction the majority of the time and has glitches like crazy, so Uber Support has no clue but do me a favor and come back in a month and let us know how it goes and know Uber doesn’t check the pictures and all you have to do is take a picture of the house number to show you were there if you truly want to cover yourself…


I'm not in the states. This is the UK forum. There may be differences between how the app behaves in the US and the UK. I'll find out next time but today I'm stuck indoors waiting for a delivery that's been delayed.


----------

